# Myrtle



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Can u fish on the beach at myrtle?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

In North Myrtle you can...not sure about Myrtle Beach...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Yes, when I go down I fish it at night under the spotlights.


----------



## nikmark (May 26, 2009)

Yes, but you need a fishing license. And, shark fishing is illegal in Horry County. I've fished from the beach at daybreak a few times, when it's quiet. Always caught enough to keep me occupied. Mostly sea mullet, pinfish, a small sea trout or two, small bluefish and small rays (about the size of a dinner plate).

I always just used a bottom rig. Three ounce pyramid sinker and a couple hooks spread up the line. Baited with frozen shrimp.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

guppygill said:


> Yes, when I go down I fish it at night under the spotlights.


Do u have luck I wanna try some at night as well.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

nikmark said:


> Yes, but you need a fishing license. And, shark fishing is illegal in Horry County. I've fished from the beach at daybreak a few times, when it's quiet. Always caught enough to keep me occupied. Mostly sea mullet, pinfish, a small sea trout or two, small bluefish and small rays (about the size of a dinner plate).
> 
> I always just used a bottom rig. Three ounce pyramid sinker and a couple hooks spread up the line. Baited with frozen shrimp.


Any luck with artificial?


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

you can fish the beach anytime you want. you can not fish for sharks BUT you will catch them. you can get a week fishing lic for $10.00 or you can go to most piers and you don't need a lic.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Y no shark? I've seen the dogfish caught there on the pier, what do I do to not fish for shark,?


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

You will catch them, but the county does not want you to actively attract them to the beach area. Thus, no chumming, no blood, etc... There's is plenty of them there on their own. Plenty of black tips in the beach area in the summer


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Makes since prob gna try artificial to. I got these Berkly shrimp baits I'd like to use


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Use a mullet rig w/Sputnik 5 ounce sinker

http://cart.oysterbaytackle.com/fishing-rigs-surf-rigs-c-95_151/sea-striker-deluxe-mullet-rig-p-419

The trick is to cast over the last breaker. Only fish high tides. Low tides absolutely suck! I fish with a 10 ft rod/reel combo using live mullet purchased at bait stores in the area. As stated, sharks are plenty. I have inadvertently landed a couple of 5's to 7's accidentally ;-)

I use this rig throughout May and June and switch over to a fish finder rig in July and August and fish the suds with lighter tackle for pompano, snapper and whiting. Basically the same rig as a mullet rig without the float. 

In May and June it is not uncommon to pull some very large Blue's, Flounder and Red Drum off the surf. I will caution you that the sharks are returning from spawn/birth from NC and you will see plenty in knee deep water if conditions (water visibility) allows. This is the sole reason I don't swim during high tide. My wife was bumped "essentially rammed" by a bull shark 2 years ago and nearly broke her thigh. 

Remember the ocean contains all predator fish. They all have teeth. If you can't get the hook, cut the line. Not worth a trip to the ER. Blue fish can be like piranha when taking them off the hook. 

Good luck and tight lines!!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

When are you headed down there? I will be in North Myrtle the first week of June. I've caught a few accidental sharks and planning on more accidents this year.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bonecrusher said:


> When are you headed down there? I will be in North Myrtle the first week of June. I've caught a few accidental sharks and planning on more accidents this year.



I'm not sure yet.. I was thinking 1st week also of it happens


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Cherry Grove allows surf fishing, and it's usually best in early morning, like right at sunrise or light enough to see. Schools of bluefish work the breakers then, and the odd red drum or Spanish mackerel.
The Spanish are beginning to show up, what we call "scouts", by Memorial Day they will be tearing it up. Fish piers with "gotcha" lures. (Pic below.)
http://www.whitestackle.com/fishing...es/jigs/gotcha-lures-by-sea-striker-1-oz.html


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Maybe you've seen this. In the bay side inlets at Cherry Grove.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

I saw it awhile ago.. Didn't realize it was mb.. Was it a bull shark?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Yep, it's a bull shark. Not uncommon on the Carolina coastline.


----------

